

Ask HN: When is the best time to talk to investors? - Kilimanjaro

We are ready to launch our latest startup and we would like feedback from the VC and angels community.<p>When should we start talking to possible investors.
Before we launch, to get initial feedback? After we launch, when we test the acceptance of our product? Six months later, when we are profitable or not?<p>What is the best strategy to approach them? Just send them an introductory email about our product?<p>Feedback highly appreciated.
======
jon914
You should build a relationship with potential investors over time, starting
from when you have a prototype. Don't wait until you actually need to raise a
round.

Investors like to see traction in your product, and if you lack it, they'll
continually label you as "early."

Avoid cold calls unless you have no other way in. Get introductions through
your network.

------
jeffepp
Start informally meeting investors without pitching them. Go to conferences
and events and try to build relationships.

If you live in the US there should be meetups and/or conferences within
driving distance.

Take the time to start building those relationships as soon as possible.

------
mrduncan
If possible, launch first, then start looking for investors. It'll be much
easier to get noticed by investors when you have actual users.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
I agree. But sometimes it is better to get feedback before you launch so you
can correct the course early. Most of the time they want to see profits.

So I guess it is a matter of getting advice early and funding later.

------
Kilimanjaro
Another question, should we contact a bunch of them using pitching services
like angel.co or is it better to contact them one by one, making it more
personal.

Instinct tells you a more personalized approach is better, but pitching
services look like a good alternative, if not, why angels subscribe to them?

~~~
jwu711
Of course best with a personal introduction, but many start-ups don't have
one.

Pitching services are good to cast a wide net but just keep in mind that there
are tons of start-ups that are blasted out on those channels so it's a bit
harder.

Definitely try to get meetings just to talk and discuss early rather than
asking for money. If you get them interested and engaged in more of an advice
perspective, they tend to be more interested later down the line.

